# C-Tac IWB Holster



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I received my new (to me) C-Tac for USPc .45 today. I'm going to give a run this weekend. Review to come. Either this will work out or I'm ordering a VM-II.

The only reason I am trying the thing is I got it for an unbeleivable price from an HKPro member. Included was a single mag pouch.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It sure gives you the option to angle your side arm any way you want. That's good. Is the plastic against you or is there some leather between you and the holster? Looks like it will come down to a thing of comfort more than anything.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

The things alive!!!

:smt117 :smt117 :smt117 :smt117 \"doggy: \"doggy: \"doggy: \"doggy: 

Looks like your gun is trying to escape.

WM


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> It sure gives you the option to angle your side arm any way you want. That's good. Is the plastic against you or is there some leather between you and the holster? Looks like it will come down to a thing of comfort more than anything.


+1

There is nothing between you and the kydex holster. One thing that I dislike about it already is the noisy drawing and reholstering of the gun.....I hate that...

I'm going to wear it all weekend and give it a chance.......so far comfort wise its fine.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea JD I had one that was all Kydex and it was noisy, but it just didn't fit me right. Seemed like I spent more time adjusting the dang thing than I did shooting. So it had to go. I gave it to a young man down at the range.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*I Like Leather Too*



jwkimber45 said:


> +1
> 
> There is nothing between you and the kydex holster. One thing that I dislike about it already is the noisy drawing and reholstering of the gun.....I hate that...
> 
> I'm going to wear it all weekend and give it a chance.......so far comfort wise its fine.


I vote leather too but I do have the C-TAC for Glock and 45, it is hard to believe haw comfortable they are but most often the leather goes with me.

Ron


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I wore the C-Tac Saturday morning while clearing some brush at a buddys farms. Around the house a little when I got back. To the grocery store with the little lady. Wore it to church Sunday morn and again around the house while grilling some deer tenderlion for lunch.

My opinions:

-Comfortwise its no Versa-Max but it didn't hurt anywhere after wearing it for twodays 10+ hours each day.
-It seemed to wander a bit more than my VM....I kept wanting to adjust it.
-It does its job. Holding the gun securely.
-I like the adjustabilty of it. 
-Its NOISY to draw and reholster from. I hate that.
-At full cant the bottom of the rear tab wanted to poke out of my britches. It could become a clothing wear issue over time. However IF I decide to keep and use it. I can always trim the bottom off the tab.

All in all IF I wasn't familiar with the VersaMax I would think it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. I just can't get into the kydex thing. I know it has its place. But I'll still go leather every time given the option.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So far, when I do carry inside the waist, I've been using a cheap Uncle Mike's inside the pants holster for 9-10 years now. Works fine for small of back carry. $10 nylon/felt holster....


----------

